
An overview of new featuers in Android 7.0 Nougat - DroidsOnRoids
http://www.thedroidsonroids.com/blog/android/whats-new-android-7-0-nougat/
======
basemi
"Starting from Android Nougat, some applications will be granted the
permission to run before users enter the pin code"

I think that's bad. And what kind of 'some applications'?

